# Bonding with more than one person?



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Mellow is now near to 12 weeks old and has completely bonded with me (which was the plan) but I would like my mum to be able to cuddle him too. He won't have a bar of anyone besides me... When we first brought him home he like mum way more but the tables turned.
Since the cockateil mum is close with doesn't have much longer, I want her to be able to find comfort with mellow for when Zac passes.
When mellow is on mum he is only very mischievous and naughty, he associates her with a play gym or something. If she tries to even talk to him or have him concentrate on her he hisses, bites and puts his wings up. He's fine if she lets him be naughty.
She hasn't done anything wrong to make him feel this way. I don't understand.
Does anyone have any tips to help mellow him when he's with her and her being able to work towards cuddles?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your mom is going to have to try only rewarding him (i.e. millet or some other treat he likes) when he's being good on her. When he's bad, she's gonna have to drop him to the ground so he learns that's not allowed. I'm sorry to hear about Zac, is he sick?


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you, that's a really good tip.
Well Zac is 16 years old and last night had a seizure, we didn't think she was going to make it. Knowing her age and that a seizure can re occur indicates she hasn't got a huge amount of time left. We're all so close with her, mum the most, she isn't going to cope when she goes. That's why I'm getting in early (let's hope very early) in preparation.
I'll try to get mum to do that, he loves sunflower seeds lol but really good tip about when he is miss behaving! 
Thank you


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

If your mom doesn't already, she should help with his cage care. Like let her give him new food and water, this way he will eventually think she's a important part of his life because she provides the food and water that he needs to survive.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know if this will help but my tiel didn't like my fiance at first. So I would have the three of us sit and play together to show Sunny that the fiance was our friend so to speak. It seemed to help. I'm still Sunny's preferred human but if I'm not around Sunny happily plays with the fiance. And I do have him help with changing Sunny's water, covering him at night, etc. So he is part of Sunny's care.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys!
I have some good news, mums and Mellow are making progress! I got mum to give him a sunflower seed (hes does anything for them!) when he was quiet and accepted her to touch his wing. If he was naughty, as suggested i got mum to put him on the ground, stood over him then mum picked him up and he was a little angel. He wasnt perfect, but that was a massive improvement! Im really surprised, and it made her feel alot better 
And Zacs doing well since her seizure, it could have been a stroke also but its being investigated. So fingers crossed for no more strokes or seizures!


----------

